# email notification of post replies/PM notification



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It seems to happen yet again that email notifications of replies to threads and notifications of PMs come in days late. Is just me or is someone else experiencing the same problems?

I just had an email notification of a PM that was sent to me on Thursday, 29th, at 13:34h, so three and half a days late. 
Same with threads I'm following :?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Morning Dani, I have had the same problem, not 3 days behind though, but a good 24 hours


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Dave 

I think it's supposed to teach us patience ,,, maybe? :lol:


----------



## C17LJR (Mar 31, 2014)

I got 2 this morning from late last week


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm still getting notifications through now on threads that had new posts on 29th May at 12:37pm and 12:43pm.
That's four days late :?

Good job that I'm very patient anyway :twisted: :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's been reported and had been going on since around March/April to varying extents. I've been doing some tests and collecting information from those affected to pass on for support. Some people don't have a problem but It seems some email providers are detecting our emails as spam and either blocking them completely or delaying them. It's not consistent when delayed - mostly the email comes through within a few seconds, in a few minutes to an hour and the odd one may be over a day - it seems to depend on the email provider. I've tested a few providers with time stamped test emails and from that limited test it seems to show this.

I'll send you 10 test emails at one minute intervals in a bit Dani - check the received time against the note within of the actual time I send it. Make sure you are on Summer Time settings otherwise it will be an hour out.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ten sent between 17:58 and 18:07 inclusive.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you John,

I feel privileged to get so many emails from you :lol:

So far I got eight of your emails at:
5:59
5:58
6:01
6:02
6:00
6:06
6:05
6:04


----------

